# LCD Fernseher Flackernde Streifen



## Chrissy_00 (23. November 2010)

Schönen Guten Abend, 

Habe mir ein neuen LCD Fernseher gekauft (LG 33" LD450) und habe Horizontale Flackernde "Streifen" unterschiedlicher größe max 3-4cm min 0,5cm die treten eig. immer auf und verziehen das bild leicht ungefähr so ( /   /) das eben die untere kante des streifens weiter nach links ist als das normale bild dadrunter und drüber. 
Die streifen sind nicht fest an einer höhe des Fernsehers sondern wandern auch von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben aber auch nur in die richtung wie sich das Bild bewegt sprich geht ein kopf nach unten gehn die streifen auch nach unten und umgekehrt. 
Ich dachte erst es liegt am Scart kabel da das nicht abgeschirmt war aber mit einem abgeschirmten scart kabel tritt der efeckt trotzdem auf und ich bin ratlos. 
dazu kommt noch das alles auf dem bild "mit seinem eigenen schatten schatiert wird" 
z.b das pro7 zeichen wird 1:1 etwas blasser und verschwommener links daneben erneut "projektziert" 
Angeschlossen sind am TV: Reciever (Globo digital 50 S) (über den Reciever ein DVD Player) empfange über Satelit.
DVD Player ist eingeklammer weil, dass problem auch auftrit wen er nicht angeschlossenen ist.

MFG 
Chrissy_00


----------



## PC Heini (24. November 2010)

Kontrolliere mal auch die Satkabel.
Ist die Empfangsart am Reciver/TV richtig eingestellt?
Empfängst Du über Satelit über Kabelanschluss oder eigene Satschüssel?
Ist die Schüssel richtig ausgerichtet?


----------



## Chrissy_00 (24. November 2010)

Empfange über eigene Satschüssel Richtig ausgerichtig, LMB sauber und unbeschädigt gleiches gilt für die Schüssel. 
TV+Reciever richtig eingestellt.

aber wie Satkabel kontrolieren? auf äusere schäden?


----------



## Chrissy_00 (24. November 2010)

Problem erledigt der Reciver hat einen Schaden.
Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe.
MFG
Chrissy_00


----------

